
Applied Machine Learning: A Less Confusing Guide - udara
https://udarajay.com/applied-machine-learning-the-less-confusing-guide/
======
dna_polymerase
Nothing new, not a guide, just some links to Tensorflow and some images from
popular machine learning videos.

~~~
udara
The goal was to provide a good overview (covering terminology and key ideas)
and then link out to resources for closer reading.

------
forkLding
Good work, Udara :) Glad to see a western student out there with their work

